# Scottish Covenanters



## Plimoth Thom (Dec 29, 2005)

Most of my historical studies so far have been on the English Reformation and New England Puritans. But while doing some geneaological research of my Scottish ancestors I've discovered that the area they were from (Lanarkshire) was a hotbed of Covenanter activity. I know my Douglas ancestors were Presbyterian when they came to America and I believe some distant Douglas ancestors may have been involved in the Covenanter movement in Lanarkshire, I also have Dixon ancestors from Lanarkshire. This is the area the famous Cameronian regiment was from, which wore the Douglas plaid and the Heart of Bruce from the Douglas crest on their cap badges. I also came across an account of a Rev. Thomas Douglas preaching at a conventicle just before the Battle of Drumclog. As he was preaching word came that the enemy approched, and Douglas said "I have done, you have got the theory, now for the practice. You know your duty, self-defence is always lawful. But the enemy approaches." The Covenanter forces went on to defeat the "Bluidy Clavers."

So my question to those of you who have studied the Covenanters: What are the best historical books covering the Scottish Covenanters? I've heard of a few, but don't know if they're any good. I'd like to study this period of Scottish history as I continue to research my family history and any involvement my ancestors may have played in it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 29, 2005)

Thom,

I commend you in your studies. The era of the Scottish Covenanters is one of powerful testimonies for Christ's Crown & Covenant. My wife is descended from ancestors who left Scotland in the Killing Times. My own genealogical and church studies intersected with the Huguenots. 

This previous thread may be of some assistance.







[Edited on 12-29-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks Andrew. I thought you might have some helpful suggestions.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> Thanks Andrew. I thought you might have some helpful suggestions.


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 29, 2005)

Just an FYI, I recently ran across a Scottish Covenanters DVD available. I cannot give testimony to it's value, but it is something that is of interest to me.







[Edited on 12-29-2005 by Jeff_Bartel]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, Jeff -- looks intriguing!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 30, 2005)

Puritan Publications is wroking on a two volume set due out next year on the COvenaters and Covenanting. It will contian sermons and testimonies on the Solemn League, as well as the national Covenant with Scotland.

Andrew's previous thread above is a good one for info though.

Also, "Men of the Covenant" is a great work by Alexander Smellie publish by BoT.


----------



## JOwen (Dec 30, 2005)

Having been a Covenanter myself (PRCE/RPNA), but returned to the greater Reformed body some 6 years ago, I might be able to help. Here are some of the books I'd recommend.

Light in the North: The story of the Scottish Covenanters by J. D Douglas
Our Covenant Heritage by Edwin Nisbet Moore
The True History of the Church of Scotland, From the Beginning of the Reformation, unto the end of the Reigne of King James VI (1678) by David Calderwood

Kind regards,

Jerrold Lewis


----------



## Steve Owen (Jan 1, 2006)

Two books that I recommend are:-

*Men of the Covenant* by Alexander Smellie. I don't know if it's still in print. Mine is an old copy, signed by the author.

*No King but Christ* by Maurice Grant (_Evangelical Press._ ISBN 0 85234 255 1 ). This is a modern biography of Donald Cargill, one of the main participants in Covenanter activities. An excellent read!

Martin


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> Here are some of the books I'd recommend.
> 
> Light in the North: The story of the Scottish Covenanters by J. D Douglas
> ...



I was a reading a eulogy on the author, J.D. Douglas, and found this to be of interest:



> After St. Andrews, masters (STM) and doctoral study took him to Hartford Theological Seminary in Connecticut"”presumably the first of numerous visits to the United States. (He won several cups for table tennis while traversing the Atlantic in the Queen Mary and Queen Elizabeth). He graduated Ph.D. magna cum laude in 1955 for a thesis on the Covenanters, which became his most substantial single-author book, Light in the North (1964). It is still the most accessible scholarly introduction to the Covenanters.


----------

